# Leaking titanium-Advice please



## howie (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi All

I hadn't been an avid coffee fan until I recently 'inherited' a titanium from an emigrating friend. The date of manufacture on the bottom of the machine is 2005 however the counter indicates the machine has made less than 300 cups. Unfortunately for me the machine started leaking this weekend and after only a few months of ownership I'm already missing it more than I thought I could!

I've taken a look inside and water is showing at the point where the stream tube from a solenoid enters the steamer valve (which is conected to the knob on the outside of the machine)-the tube has a pressed collar and 2 silicone 'o' rings all held in place by a clip. The micro switch on the steamer knob to the solenoid seems to be working ok. I'm quite surprised that this set-up is able to handle steam/hot water pressure.

Any advice on what to try next or where to send it for repair would be very greatly appreciated.


----------



## novex (Jul 3, 2009)

I found looking at the manuals here:

http://gaggiaparts.com/GaggiaTitaniumEspresso.html

http://gaggiaparts.com/user/TITANIUM%20EXPLODED%20DIAGRAM.pdf

gave me a better idea of what i was doing / looking for and made it easier to describe the part that was damaged, im guessing your talking about parts 81 / 82 ? check the Rings for corrosion would be my 1st thought, then start looking at the tap / solenoid.

try opening it right up for a bit,then turning it off quite firmly. theres a chance some limescale got blown through and is stopping it shutting off correctly, repeating this a few times might just clear it up.


----------



## howie (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow - amazed and grateful for your speedy response novex.

Sorry for my poor description of the problem. The leak centres around where the following pieces come together in the diagrams you kindly provided links to - parts #48 (silicone washersx2) and part #59 (valve) in the last diagram, and part #65 (tube with collar) in the third diagram.

I tried 2 descaling cycles before I decided on a bit of open heart surgery but without any joy. The problem quickly escalated from a wisp of steam eminating from a side vent to a significant puddle in only 2 cups (2nd cup didn't get much actual water in the cup).

I think I'm going to need some new parts but where from?

I'd also like to know of a reliable repairer. I live in S. Wales.

I do feel a bit more confident of a happy outcome now I've found this forum


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Howie and sorry to hear of your machine troubles.

There are a number of domestic machine repairers nearby, including Lee Wardle from Havana Coffee, a member of the forum.

Sounds like the machine could do with a little tlc and a quick overhaul.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## beandoctor (Jul 27, 2009)

Is the steam valve metal or black plastic, if it's plastic it will need replacing, if its metal you would probably just need new o rings unless the end of the pipe is corroded in which case a new pipe will be required.


----------



## howie (Jul 23, 2009)

Sincere thanks to Glenn and Beandoctor for your advice.

As I mentioned earlier I'm a novice (but certainly a convert) to fresh coffee. One question I haven't asked is do you think my machine is worth repairing. Do they have a reasonable reputation - are they normally reliable? I'm just wondering whether I should cut my loses and think about getting something else.

Also having been into the belly of the beast it didn't look too complicated to replace the valve/ pipe assembly - is there a UK parts supplier I could contact.

Thanks again All


----------



## serviceman (Aug 8, 2009)

howie said:


> Hi All
> 
> I hadn't been an avid coffee fan until I recently 'inherited' a titanium from an emigrating friend. The date of manufacture on the bottom of the machine is 2005 however the counter indicates the machine has made less than 300 cups. Unfortunately for me the machine started leaking this weekend and after only a few months of ownership I'm already missing it more than I thought I could!
> 
> ...


 most probably the steam valve seals are worn and the steamvalve spindle seal is worn ,if steamvalve is plastic it will need replaceing with a metal one,phillips in london is serviceing machines.


----------



## serviceman (Aug 8, 2009)

the problem sounds like the steamvalve seals are worn and the steamvalve spindle seal is worn thats why it is leaking,so it just may need seals replaceing,if it is a plastic steamvalve it will need a new metal steamvalve,as plastic ones are no longer used and are not reliable over a period of time.


----------

